# football coaching



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 please tell me how i can get email adress for football teams in cyprus so i can ask about coaching jobs please help


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Football coaching in Cyprus*

Hi ~ if you do a web search under www.cyprus.football.com you should come up with various links. Dependant on which level you want to get involved, a good source of info may be found on a link entitled 'Football in the winter sun'.
Regards,
Chris 





francisbl said:


> can any 1 please tell me how i can get email adress for football teams in cyprus so i can ask about coaching jobs please help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi ~ if you do a web search under www.cyprus.football.com you should come up with various links. Dependant on which level you want to get involved, a good source of info may be found on a link entitled 'Football in the winter sun'.
> Regards,
> Chris


Chris that link dosnt work but this does

Football in the winter sun

Regards Veronica


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for that iam doing my level 2 at moment so i can do high level


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 
Here is some information for both youth football and a professional team: Cyprus Mega Sports and below that the number for Apop - the Peyia team in Paphos. They don't seem to have a website though. 

MegaSport Cyprus Minifootball and football pitch hire > Home

Apop Phone: 26 622 699
Fax: 26 623 169


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Hi,
> Here is some information for both youth football and a professional team: Cyprus Mega Sports and below that the number for Apop - the Peyia team in Paphos. They don't seem to have a website though.
> 
> MegaSport Cyprus Minifootball and football pitch hire > Home
> ...


For professional football you might also want to try the confederation - there are phone numbers and email addresses at the link below. 
GFDb.com - UEFA - Union des Associations Européennes de Football


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thank u to every 1


----------

